

Ask HN: Anyone in SF interested in compilers? - pyronicide

After realizing that I don't know nearly as much as I'd like about compilers, I went looking for a way to learn more. While there is online courseware from MIT and Stanford, I'd really like to meet in person with some people to work through exercises and questions together.<p>Towards that end, is anyone interested in a bi-weekly meeting with lectures on compilers? I'm envisioning something that has a lecture and hacking time for the latest exercises.
======
sn
I'm reading "Computer Architecture: A Quantitative Approach" and yeah,
learning more about compilers would be cool, but a big time commitment is not
something I want ATM.

Might try asking the dojo if you're in south bay on any semi-regular basis.

------
xlorm
I'm interested, but I'm not moving to SF until October. I'll message you my
email in case you get a late start or want to try to meet around then.

I took a compilers course in college but I was too busy to get as much out of
it as I wanted. I've always wanted to go back over that stuff and I've been
wanting to learn more about the innards of Python, so I was hoping to combine
the two.

------
lsb
Berkeley has a pretty good programming-languages program; a friend of mine has
been working on parallelizing CSS rendering:
<http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~lmeyerov/#activities>

------
alok-g
I am interested, but I am not based in SF. Let me know if not meeting in
person works.

------
wglb
Ah, that would be fun, but alas! I am in Chicago.

